# Knäpptyst nyårsafton runt Stockholm?

## andm461c

Nån som vet nåt vandrarhem/hotell eller nåt ställe bara där det är HELT TYST på nyår?

Inga smällare, inga raketer, inget festande, ZIP.

Jag kan föreställa mig att det finns nånstans mera i bushen...? 

Men helst inte ALLTför långt ifrån Stockholm.. Måste gå att komma dit på 2-3 timmar från Stockholms centrum med kommunala färdmedel...

Någon?

Thx.   :Cool: 

----------

